# how do you not take them all??



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

for those of you that work/volunteer for shelters and rescues, do you always have a broken heart? i might have a job opportunity working at a town shelter that uses euthanasia. im not sure if id be able to handle it. im very "clingy" with my pets if you will; and grow very attatched WAY to easily. looking at it in a different light though, im thinking my love for the animals will make me work harder with rescues and adoption events and try to find the dogs/cats great homes. did anyone find it difficult working/volunteering with homeless pets as far as emotions go? 

sorry this post is all over the place, im not so great with words sometimes!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It is very difficult. 

If nobody does this work, most homeless pets will die. I cannot even listen to the argument: "I cannot foster because I could not give them up" any more, it makes me sick. Obviously these sensitive people don't mind that the animal dies because nobody is there to foster. I guess them dying is less of a problem than giving them up - I will never be able to understand that. 

It is a very real opportunity to save lives and make a difference. Doing the right thing in life is usually not easy and comfy but it is very rewarding to meet these wonderful animals and knowing that it was us responsible that they are alive and happy, in a good home, today.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It is difficult. I have worked with a few rescues/shelters and also have done a lot of rescue on my own. The hardest for me is fostering, especially when I have rescued the pets on my own and found them homes myself, I get very attached. I still miss my fosters, although there are certain ones that just stick with you. However I know they are happier in their new homes than if I had kept them all because if I had all of them I would not have enough time to give each animal enough individual attention. I keep a "limit" on my pets by being realistic about the amount of time I have to care for them and if getting another would take away from the attention for the ones I have. 
I do find it hard to give up my fosters, especially when I rescued them myself. I am picky about who adopts the pets I have rescued because I want to make sure they have the same level of care as they would if they stayed with me. Luckily there are great pet owners out there who want to adopt!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I applaud your courage, as an obvious animal lover, for considering taking a position, paid or volunteer, of this type.

I wish there was an easy answer. Shelter work that involves healthy animal euth protocol is as difficult and gutwrenching as your particular psyche allows it to be (not that no-kill shelters don't have their share of tragedies to deal with as well). I have seen a grown man go down on his knees and start vomiting the first time in the euth room. I've witnessed physical altercations between staff and owners, just as I've seen an owner break down sobbing in joy over 'finding' their dog safe in an AC kennel after being lost from home. I've seen volunteers that day after day shovel the muck, clean the messes, and nurse the injured but walk through it as though they were gritting their teeth but would not have it any other way. 

Your post indicates you are reasoning this out - which seems like a healthy start. Burnout comes quick for some. If you can keep your objectivity, it will still be tough but you will have an opportunity to make a difference. One thing you need to clarify up front (or at least I would) - whether you will be required by job description to work in or rotate through the euth area. Trust me, this is something you need to know before it is expected of you.

Whatever you decide, I wish you all the guidance and strength you might need on making this decision.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: maxsmom1229for those of you that work/volunteer for shelters and rescues, do you always have a broken heart? i might have a job opportunity working at a town shelter that uses euthanasia. im not sure if id be able to handle it. im very "clingy" with my pets if you will; and grow very attatched WAY to easily. looking at it in a different light though, im thinking my love for the animals will make me work harder with rescues and adoption events and try to find the dogs/cats great homes. did anyone find it difficult working/volunteering with homeless pets as far as emotions go?
> 
> sorry this post is all over the place, im not so great with words sometimes!!


OMG, you sound exactly like me. I've thought so many times of volunteering at a shelter because of my deep love of animals, but...I get upset going to PetSmart or wherever and seeing an animal in a cage, a place they shouldn't be.

I have a good friend down in Cleveland who has volunteered for years, she keeps telling me that if I could overcome that, I could be the few happy minutes a day in these animals' lives. 

I really am trying to get past it too. It feels very important to me to volunteer, especially now since I'm not working and the pups are older.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

if not us, who?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Its very difficult, but like katiliz if not us who? If you feel you cannot foster, there are other things shelters and rescues need. Transporting,fund raising, grant writing. Start out small with the attitude that you can make a difference in one animals life. A life that might not have a chance without your help.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Having been in the situation of having too many dogs to give full attention to all of 'em... My rule of thumb is if they'd be better off in the new place then I have to let them go for THEIR welfare. We've got two rescues who came back to the shelter several times. KLYTIE as she has stomach issues and generally throws up after meals several times. I am sure it doesn't go well on shag rug... but my floors are bare except for the dog beds, and it's all washable. DUKE was a semi feral dog who has severe separation anxiety, and needs a strong pack leader he can follow. He's come SO far in the time with us that he will now go up to strangers to greet, even Men who he was terrified of. 

Main thing is to be honest with yourself...


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I adopted a puppy about 4 years ago. Murphy was with a foster for a few weeks, if not for her he would have been gassed. I thank God for people like her. I still keep in touch with her. I send her pictures of him and his other dog family. I know this was really hard for her, but she knew he was going to a great home. Afew years later it was my turn to foster, Ellie. The day she went to her forever home I cried for a week after. I know she went to a great home, she is grown now and having a wonderful life.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I worked at a large, regional humane society that did euthanize for a variety of reasons. One of which was space. That being said, the adoption and foster program was fantastic and the adoption rate on dogs was well over 90%. The cats did not fare as well, though, and that seemed like a never ending horror story.
I never had to actually euthanize an animal. My job was running the foster program. There were a few occasions where I had to choose between Dog A and Dog B as far as deciding who had good foster potential. 
People use to say to me all the time that they could never work in an animal shelter because they loved animals too much to be able to handle it. My response was always to ask them if they would rather see the animals that do find themselves in shelters being cared for by idiots who hate animals? I certainly preferred to work with other animal lovers, and I am sure the animals preferred being cared for by someone that cared enough to spend a few extra minutes giving a belly rub, or a chin scratch. 
Most of us who work/worked in shelters learned to savor the ones that were saved, and focus on those victories. We mourned each and everyone who didn't make it, which is a good thing. They ALL deserve to be mourned by someone who cared about them. And that takes a real animal lover to do.
Sheilah


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I tend to think your comment is a bit harsh. 

I volunteered to foster German Shepherds about fifteen months ago. The second dog I fostered was an older female, more difficult to place. So I adopted the dog. In hindsight, perhaps not the best decision. Nonetheless I made it, and once I adopt a dog the animal becomes a "forever Dog". I will never give her up, or place her for adoption. 

The other decision I made, is I will and have continued to foster German Shepherds, about ten more since I adopted the female.

In the past I was critical about people that foster, adopt and then leave a rescue group. However, I am now more supportive of these folks. If they want to live with a dog for a bit, decide if the animal is a good fit and then adopt that is fine with me. They have saved a rescue dog.

As for those that say they could not foster, BS. Try it, and if you love your foster dog, adopt the dog and move on, but be honest regarding your intentions. You have helped save one dog.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I tend to think your comment is a bit harsh. 

I volunteered to foster German Shepherds about fifteen months ago. The second dog I fostered was an older female, more difficult to place. So I adopted the dog. In hindsight, perhaps not the best decision. Nonetheless I made it, and once I adopt a dog the animal becomes a "forever Dog". I will never give her up, or place her for adoption. 

The other decision I made, is I will and have continued to foster German Shepherds, about ten more since I adopted the female.

In the past I was critical about people that foster, adopt and then leave a rescue group. However, I am now more supportive of these folks. If they want to live with a dog for a bit, decide if the animal is a good fit and then adopt that is fine with me. They have saved a rescue dog.

As for those that say they could not foster, BS. Try it, and if you love your foster dog, adopt the dog and move on, but be honest regarding your intentions. You have helped save one dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with adopting a foster dog, especially if the dog is special needs in some way. I was talking about people who never try fostering because they would get too attached to the dog, so they just let the dog die or put the "heartless" ones that "don't get attached" on a guilt trip for not doing even more.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Everyone, that wants a nicwe dog should give fostering a shot. For those that do foster and adopt a dog they foster great. For those that wish to continue, even better.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I have only adopted two fosters and both were dogs that would not work out for most folks because of some of their behaviors. 

Folks that say that can't foster because they would get attached and can't let them go, - Do you think it is easy for us? We have probably had more than 500 dogs pass through our home over the last ten years. Once in a while I break down and sob (never in front of an adopter) and to be honest, other times I do the happy dance (also not in front of the adopter!). It is hard, it is **** hard. We take these dogs and teach them how to go up steps, not to walk on your coffee table, not to pee on every upright object in your home, not to drag you down the street on a leash, teach them manners, get them housebroken, and when they are all "fixed up" we let them go to their new homes and then begin the process all over again with the next dog. 

But the heartache, toll on my furniture and carpet and expense is so worth it. When we have our annual reunion and I get to see so many of my fosters all at once, it is a high you cannot imagine.

Seeing all of those dogs, hundreds of dogs, that would have been dead if it were not for our rescue and our fabulous foster homes (who I cherish!) has an emotional impact that keeps us going for the next year. 

For those of you that are brave enough, strong enough, and generous enough to foster, I salute you!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Very nice, thanks. The happy dance comment reminds me of a dog I had. She would toss her food all over the place. While crated and feeding she would just throw the bowls against the side of the cage. Uncrated she would toss the bowls all over and then pick the food off the floor.

When the dog was adopted I told my son this is one I will be getting back. A month or so later I get these pictures of her tossing the food, and the older couple that adopted her think it is cute. Aside from that the dog is well trained, house broken and a homer. But the food thing, go figure.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I used to foster a Belgian mix that would let out this ear piercing scream as he flew down the steps to fling himself at you when you walked in the door. His energy was off the charts. 

The wonderful woman who adopted him from me came back to me and wanted another one just like him. The second one was not a screamer, but very active and chewed like a beaver. He became best friends with the screaming dog, whose name was Cody. 

When the first one passed away from old age, she came back to me again and this time adopted a hyperactive little female mix who LOVED kids. We named her Mrs. Wigglesworth. 

All three of these dogs would have driven most folks crazy (insert happy dance upon their adoption here!) but this fabulous woman loves the high energy pooches. And I love her for it!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have adopted 5 of my fosters, two with bite history that were not safe to place, one very old dog with advanced DM, one with EPI, pannus and cancer, one with heart failure from advanced heartworm. Four of them are at the Bridge and were a joy having around.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I've never kept a foster because I just couldn't give them up although I've certainly been tempted. I just make sure I find them a wonderful home where they'll be the center of their new owner's universe. 

I've got two now that have both been here over a year and I think are likely to stay but that's more by default. One is a former mill dog and came in completely feral. She's made HUGE strides but is never going to be a "normal" pet. She's happy here and we love her. The other is hard because he isn't good with other dogs and has to be on his own rotation but like Rebel's dogs, he's got issues that make me feel unsafe placing him, so he'll probably stay too. We love him and he loves us. 

Couldn't agree with you more Lea - Fostering is HARD. I have sobbed my way home many many times leaving behind a dog I loved who looked so confused when we didn't leave together. But when I get those pictures and hear the reports - and see them again looking happy and content, I know it's worth every tear. It's the least I can do when it gives them their life.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Remo
> 
> For those of you that are brave enough, strong enough, and generous enough to foster, I salute you!


amen, and many blessings to all that are!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDIt is very difficult.
> 
> If nobody does this work, most homeless pets will die. I cannot even listen to the argument: "I cannot foster because I could not give them up" any more, it makes me sick. Obviously these sensitive people don't mind that the animal dies because nobody is there to foster. I guess them dying is less of a problem than giving them up - I will never be able to understand that.
> 
> It is a very real opportunity to save lives and make a difference. Doing the right thing in life is usually not easy and comfy but it is very rewarding to meet these wonderful animals and knowing that it was us responsible that they are alive and happy, in a good home, today.


Taking on foster dogs is not the only role in rescue and shelter situations. Those that foster and find great forever homes for their foster animals are to be commended. But people who foster often need specialised skills to assess and aid in rehabilitation - skills that can be learned but, if not present, may even hinder a dog from finding the right new home. 

Those that foster well are not the only people who save dogs lives but they certainly rehabilitate and give a dog much more of a chance of finding a forever home, even if only by extending the time a dog will be available for adoption - and I know that is often the least of the foster person's commitment but it is an important one (as is that of those that pull and transport dogs {plus everyone else involved in rescue and shelters} even before a foster is assigned).

Also, not everyone is even suitable to foster animals by either temperament or circumstance - maybe a too clingy foster home will also hinder adoption by finding no-one suitable to fulfill the role they have taken on. 

I think encouraging someone to volunteer at a shelter, etc in any role is much better than berating those who are afraid of the large emotional commitment involved in the fostering role. Especially, as taking in a foster animal can have a large impact on the fostering persons family and their relationship with human family and other occupants of the home.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Saving one dog at a time.... this is what we do... yes, it can be trying and tough and sad and all of those things, but the below story illustrates perfectly why I do rescue and fostering:

A young boy walked along the beach tossing starfish back into the sea. A man passing by stopped and asked, "My son, what are you doing?"


"I'm throwing these starfish back into the ocean. You see, it's low tide right now and all of these starfish have been washed up onto the shore. If I don't throw them back into the sea, they'll die up here from lack of oxygen."


"I understand," my friend replied, "but there must be thousands of starfish on this beach. You can't possibly get to all of them. Can't you see that you can't possibly make a difference?"


The young boy smiled, bent down and picked up yet another starfish, and as he threw it back into the sea, he replied, "I made a difference to that one!"

It is about making a difference... it's about LOVE!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I think encouraging someone to volunteer at a shelter, etc in any role is much better than berating those who are afraid of the large emotional commitment involved in the fostering role. Especially, as taking in a foster animal can have a large impact on the fostering persons family and their relationship with human family and other occupants of the home.


I don't think anyone is berating those who don't want to foster as much as they're chafing under some of the reasons that people give - which are kind of offensive to those of us that do foster. When you say "I could never do that - I love dogs too much" (something I've had said to me MANY times as both a reason for not fostering and a reason for not working at a shelter) you're implicitely saying that the reason I _can_ do it is because I don't love dogs as much. That's incredibly insulting (NO ONE loves dogs more than me!







) and it devalues the sacrifices and pain that I and others like me go through to do what we do. The people who do this work aren't able to do it because it's easy for them. They do it because they believe their pain, suffering, energy, money, family inconvenience, is worth a dog's life. 

So... I totally agree with you - fostering isn't for everyone, shelter work isn't for everyone, and there are many ways to help and every little bit DOES help.







I just wish that the people who chose not to do it didn't say things that implied it is somehow easier for us than it would be for them. I promise you, ain't nothin' easy about this.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

To answer the OP - 



> Quote: for those of you that work/volunteer for shelters and rescues, do you always have a broken heart?


On some level yes, you do always have a broken heart. You are haunted by the dogs you couldn't save. There are dogs that died in the shelter I worked at almost 20 years ago that still cause me pain today. On the other hand, in with the heartbreaks come these amazing high notes - the dogs you DID manage to save. The ones that are alive today who wouldn't have been if you hadn't been there to help. The photos and letters from happy adopters, the people who are inspired to get involved themselves because of your example. Those things are wonderful and help balance out a lot.



> Quote:im not sure if id be able to handle it. im very "clingy" with my pets if you will; and grow very attatched WAY to easily.


I go into a shelter and I see those dogs as my dogs. I can instantly imagine how each of them would be in a home, what I'd name them, the things we'd do together. I fall in love with each sad face that looks out at me. And that empathy makes it excruciating when they never get the chance to be the beloved family pet you know they could be. But I think that kind of empathy and attachment are common to most rescuers. The people who do this stuff aren't the ones who can maintain their detachment, hold their hearts back from getting hurt, they're the people who give out their hearts over and over again knowing that they may get broken but giving them anyway, because sometimes that's the only gift you have to give. If the ONE thing I can do for a dog is to make the last voice he hears a kind one, the last touch a gentle one, then that's still something I can do for him. As Katieliz says - if not us, who? I think it's vital that the people who do love animals so much volunteer and get in there because when we don't, who is left to care for the dogs? The people who will be rough, who won't take the time etc. 



> Quote: im thinking my love for the animals will make me work harder with rescues and adoption events and try to find the dogs/cats great homes.


You are absolutely right!







It will drive you like a fire inside you. And every happy ending you secure will help you through the rough times and keep you fighting for the next happy ending.



> Quote:did anyone find it difficult working/volunteering with homeless pets as far as emotions go?


I would hazard a guess that 100% of people find volunteering with homeless pets difficult emotionally. It really and truly is. But you will never be bored and you will look at the things each day and know that what you're doing is important and worthwhile. There are plenty of people who live their lives ambling along, wondering what it all means and if what they do matters at all. When you work with animals you will KNOW that what you do matters. Every lick on the ear or wag of the tail will tell you how much it matters and you will go home exhausted but knowing you did something real today.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq
> I don't think anyone is berating those who don't want to foster as much as they're chafing under some of the reasons that people give - which are kind of offensive to those of us that do foster. When you say "I could never do that - I love dogs too much" (something I've had said to me MANY times as both a reason for not fostering and a reason for not working at a shelter) *you're implicitely saying that the reason I can do it is because I don't love dogs as much. That's incredibly insulting (NO ONE loves dogs more than me!
> 
> 
> ...


I've worked at our RSPCA and many people have said to me "Oh I could not do that ... I could not handle it". I reply "Someone has to be prepared to step up if they really care for animals but there are other things you can do" and I suggest those things. I see what they think they can't do as a weakness on their part not that they think I am someone who is heartless. But I do see it as an opportunity to enlist their help elsewhere and I push that. 

I admire each and everyone who is able to foster successfully and even those that foster-fail if a dog is saved. But I am sorry to admit that I did get to the point that while irresponsible people were still enabled to perpetuate continued behavior that made rescues and shelters necessary, that I could not continue - I got burnt out I guess and I was in no way under the stress of many of the people here.

However, I feel that the only place a person in animal welfare needs to grow a shell, is in what they feel another person, not in their position, thinks/implies/etc about them. You all know what you do (and, somehow, continue to do incredibly well) under maximum stress and imposition, so the opinion (implied or otherwise) of anyone else is irrelevant and often misguided.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Unlike most days at RainBow Bridge, this day dawned cold and gray, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All the recent arrivals were confused and concerned. They had no idea what to think for they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had spent some time waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was happening and began to gather at the pathway leading to the Bridge to watch. They knew this was something special.

It wasn't too long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung heavy and low with tail dragging along the ground. The other animals on the pathway...the ones who had been at RainBow Bridge for a while...knew the story of this sad creature immediately. They had seen it happen far too many times.

Although it was obvious the animal's heart was leaden and he was totally overcome with emotional pain and hurt, there was no sign of injury or any illness. Unlike the pets waiting at the Bridge, this dog had not been restored to his prime. He was full of neither health nor vigor. He approached slowly and painfully, watching all the pets who were by now watching him. He knew he was out of place here. This was no resting place for him. He felt instinctively that the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But alas, as he came closer to the Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who spoke softly to the old dog and apologized sorrowfully, telling him that he would not be able to pass. Only those animals who were with their special people could pass over the RainBow Bridge. And he had no special beloved people...not here at the Bridge nor on Earth below.

With no place else to turn, the poor elderly dog looked toward the fields before the Bridge. There, in a separate area nearby, he spotted a group of other sad-eyed animals like himself...elderly and infirm. Unlike the pets waiting for their special people, these animals weren't playing, but simply lying on the green grass, forlornly and miserably staring out at the pathway leading to the Bridge. The recent arrival knew he had no choice but to join them. And so, he took his place among them, just watching the pathway and waiting.

One of the newest arrivals at the Bridge, who was waiting for his special people, could not understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the pets who had been there for some time to explain it to him.

"That poor dog was a rescue, sent to the pound when his owner grew tired of him. They way you see him now, with graying fur and sad, cloudy eyes, was exactly the way he was when he was put into the kennels. He never, ever made it out and passed on only with the love and comfort that the kennel workers could give him as he left his miserable and unloved existence on Earth for good. Because he had no family or special person to give his love, he has nobody to escort him across the Bridge."

The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked, "So what will happen now?"

As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the all-invasive gloom lifted. Coming toward the Bridge could be seen a single figure...a person who, on Earth, had seemed quite ordinary...a person who, just like the elderly dog, had just left Earth forever. This figure turned toward a group of the sad animals and extended outstretched palms. The sweetest sounds they had ever heard echoed gently above them and all were bathed in a pure and golden light. Instantly, each was young and healthy again, just as they had been in the prime of life.

From within the gathering of pets waiting for their special people, a group of animals emerged and moved toward the pathway. As they came close to the passing figure, each bowed low and each received a tender pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. Their eyes grew even brighter as the figure softly murmured each name. Then, the newly-restored pets fell into line behind the figure and quietly followed this person to the Bridge, where they all crossed together.

The recent arrival who had been watching, was amazed. "What happened?"

"That was a rescuer," came the answer. "That person spent a lifetime trying to help pets of all kinds. The ones you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of such unselfish work. They will cross when their families arrive. Those you saw restored were ones who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are permitted to perform one, final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor pets that couldn't place on Earth across the Rainbow Bridge. You see, all animals are special to them...just as they are special to all animals."

"I think I like rescuers," said the recent arrival.

"So does God," was the reply.


This is exactly how and why we do it. Know in your heart that the few minutes you do get with any animal showing it love and kindness makes a difference. You ave the ones you can, and let the ones you can't save know love if even just for a little while.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:However, I feel that the only place a person in animal welfare needs to grow a shell, is in what they feel another person, not in their position, thinks/implies/etc about them.


I don't disagree with the theory of anything you're saying and do the same thing as you in terms of responses and teachable moments. I just think there are those times when even if something should be irrelevant, you're already near the edge and it becomes just one more thing and very frustrating. It's sort of like when you tell your kid "just let the teasing roll off of you! What those kids say doesn't matter". It's absolutely true, but we're human, and it doesn't always work that way. It's not that I find those comments personally threatening nor do they change who I know I am, it's just that I get tired of the justifications and the rationalizations and I think that's all Rebel was saying. Not that it's okay to go off on those people but here in the relative safety of the GSD rescue section, it's okay to feel frustrated and vent sometimes.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Fostering, working in shelters, any of it is both heartbreaking and rewarding at the same time.

Thus far, we have fostered two dogs in our home: the first was a pitty who we had for about 3 months. He went to a terrific family - although we did become attached, once he was with that family it was obvious that his choice was made - when we dropped him off at their house, he was off with the kids - we no longer existed! It was sad in a way, but very happy, too.

Our second foster was two years ago. She came with a whole host of issues, and was a repeat visitor to the AC. We fostered her through the same rescue as the pitty. She was difficult to say the least, more stress than any dog had ever been for me. I almost sent her back a couple times, but still ended up sticking it out. We started to see some improvement, but any potential adopters who contacted about her just could not have properly dealt with her issues. Being that her issues would only be worse if she switched hands yet again, we ended up adopting her - she's our GSD in my avatar. 

Finally, after two years, I feel we are ready to foster again. Up until now, Nina was pretty much enough to keep me busy and enough work that I didn't feel I could give anything to a foster. Now she's pretty good, and I feel that a foster can again come into our home.

I chose to stick with GSD rescue this time because I've fallen in love with the breed and would like to help them. There are worthy rescues in any area, but the rescue I worked with previously specifically focused on hard to place dogs, and although I am willing to foster, would prefer to avoid dogs that are already deemed difficult, so in seeking someplace new to foster, searched out the GSD rescues first.

Shelters also need TONS of help in many areas, some of which don't even require any animal interaction! So someone saying they love animals too much to do it hasn't either put in the effort, or just hasn't realized that there are other options out there.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq Not that it's okay to go off on those people but here in the relative safety of the GSD rescue section, <span style="color: #000066">it's okay to feel frustrated and vent sometimes.</span>



Very true. I was not looking at it from that perspective - I apologise.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Sorry, but there is no need to apologize. You simply expressed your opinion and I see nothing wrong with that.


----------

